# Removing DTG ink on shirt before pressing



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

Was wondering if anyone has had any experience with removing fresh ink off a shirt before pressing. What I mean is when i took it off the platen the sleeve landed on my print putting ink on the sleeve. I was told and can't remember how, but was told to remove before pressing. I tried some windex which removed the ink and left me a blue spot. Any suggestions will be great. Thanks Karen


----------



## Tagger (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t34348.html


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Windex works pretty well if the ink hasn't dried for too long. What I do- spray on the Windex and dab off the excess ink. Cure the shirt being careful not to cure the smudged area. Then run water straight through the smudge and dry squeezing between a towel. it works great and dries clean.


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the help and Michele think that will work for me as I was able to remove the ink just didn't know what to do with the blue spot the windex left. Thanks again to both of you. Karen


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

kepps2813 said:


> Thanks for the help and Michele think that will work for me as I was able to remove the ink just didn't know what to do with the blue spot the windex left. Thanks again to both of you. Karen


I have a spotting gun, like the ones used by most screen printers. I used to have the spot cleaning solution in the gun and used that to remove unwanted ink stains. 

Until, one day, I had an unwanted ink stain on a shirt and no solution. Being the cheap [email protected]$tRd that I am, I thought of trying distilled water, before throwing the shirt out and replacing out of my stock. It worked.

Now, I use water in my spotting gun. Best means for removing ink, even some (not all) ink that was heat cured. But, works best on ink stains not cured.


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks hugh another good solution, and i think we are all into the cheap cures.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a product called "Thriller" sold by one of the last door to door salesmen. But the stuff works great!! I dip a toothbrush into the solution, and give it a quick scrub, then rinse it out. Works great. 

Dawn dish detergent works good if you get it right away. 

Windex will work good too. (use the clear stuff!) 

But I always always use a toothbrush to get the ink out. No matter what cleaning solution you choose.


----------



## charlenesherman (Jan 29, 2008)

dry cleaning fluid


----------



## EpicGraphics (Dec 25, 2007)

Get this, a co worker of mine used...
drumroll please...

Masking tape.
Yup, cheap ol masking tape.

Just kept dabbin it like a lint remover and re did the tape and wow, i was surprised. This wont work on cured ink, but we are definately going to check out that gun idea.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

EpicGraphics said:


> Get this, a co worker of mine used...
> drumroll please...
> 
> Masking tape.
> ...


hmmmm....I am going to have to try this next time!!


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Yeah, I use duct tape ... the new dupont white ink comes right off. But, the color inks (if, you can get them off) are trickier. Depends on the color of the shirt, white shirts are easy with various spot removers (tide bleach pen or oxyclean spray). With colored shirts, I try to use a two-step with duct tape ... one, place it over the ink you want removed, and yank away (like they do for wax hair removal) ... two, gently rub duct tape over the stubborn areas (last resort, as the shirts fibers begin to fray and dull, after awhile).


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Gunslinger said:


> (tide bleach pen or oxyclean spray).


do you use the bleach pen while the ink is still wet...right off the printer? Or do you let it air dry first?


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Right off the printer, Robin. It can take several pumps and rubs to bleach it out, depending on how much ink you are trying to remove. I haven't tried it air-dried for whatever period ... something cool to test, next time I am printing!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

ok thanks.....something else to try out.


----------

